# 7 Soldiers including 2 officers killed in attack on army base in India



## Windjammer

*NDTVVerified account*‏@ndtv
Lead story now on http://ndtv.com : https://goo.gl/DxuQud  #NDTVLeadStory

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Areesh

As per shit aroor it is a hostage situation right now.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803595640609484800

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## deckingraj

this is shame!!


----------



## xyxmt

Modi knows who is behind these recent attacks in Kashmir and thats why he looks so confused.

http://www.huffingtonpost.in/markandey-katju/the-chinese-hand-in-kashmiri-separatist-militancy/
http://www.huffingtonpost.in/markandey-katju/the-chinese-hand-in-kashmiri-separatist-militancy/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Djinn

Please either make amendments to the title to make it more clear or shift it to the appropriate section. Why is it in Pakistan affairs?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ito

Despicable...cut off all ties with Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## litman

so we are going to have another surgical strike like the previous one.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

*7 Soldiers Killed In Terror Attack On Army Base Near Jammu: 10 Points*







Nagrota near Jammu, is the headquarters of the army's 16 Corps. (AFP Photo)

NAGROTA, JAMMU AND KASHMIR: Seven soldiers, including two officers, were killed in a huge terror attack on Tuesday at an army base near Jammu in the town of Nagrota, just 20 kilometres from the border with Pakistan. A group of heavily-armed suicide attackers in police uniforms entered the army base in Nagrota before daybreak with guns and grenades and forced their way in. They entered buildings where there were army officers' families, which led to a hostage-like crisis, an army statement said. The attack is reminiscent of January's deadly strike on an air force base in Pathankot, and comes just two months after 19 soldiers were killed by Pakistani terrorists at an army camp in Uri.
Here are the top 10 developments

An officer and three soldiers were killed while fighting the terrorists when they barged into the base around 5.30 am and fired indiscriminately. The terrorists entered two buildings occupied by officers and their families. After several hours, a dozen soldiers, two women and two children were rescued, but in the operation, a second officer and two more soldiers were killed.
The Nagrota base is one of four command centres in Jammu and Kashmir and home to over 1,000 officers. It is the headquarters of the army's 16 Corps, a massive military formation that defends the borders and fights terrorists in the greater Jammu region.
The army will investigate later how the attackers breached the highly fortified base, but officers said the terrorists were from the fidayeen or suicide squad and were "determined to get in".
All schools were shut down in the vicinity and traffic has been stopped on the highway, which is very close to the army base. Security has also been tightened at the Vaishnodevi shrine some 30 km away.
Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar said: "Statistics have shown the attack is on military installations. Civilians are not being targeted."
Separately and south of Jammu, the Border Security Force intercepted a group of terrorists and killed three of them while they were attempting to cross over the International Border from Pakistan into India at the Samba sector.
Today's attacks in Jammu coincided with a new Pakistan army chief, General Qamar Javed Bajwa, taking charge from General Raheel Sharif, who said in a parting shot to India: "Don't mistake our patience for weakness."
Amid a sharp escalation in tensions between India and Pakistan, there has been a spurt in attacks and infiltration attempts by terrorists from across the border over the past few weeks.
In September, 19 soldiers were killed when terrorists from Pakistan attacked an army base in Uri in the deadliest attack on the military in the region in a decade.
Days later, the army carried out surgical strikes across the Line of Control targeting staging areas in Pakistan Occupied Kashmir for terrorists planning to attack Indian cities.
http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/3-so...mu-10-points-1631637?pfrom=home-lateststories


----------



## shah1398

ito said:


> Despicable...cut off all ties with Pakistan.



How about U take the first step and boycott PDF as protest?

Reactions: Like Like:
43


----------



## monitor

Huge success by Kashmir freedom fighter . I hope no Indian civilian are hart but only the occupation forces deployed there . fight seems continue until a suitable solution comes out regarding the fate of Kashmir .

Reactions: Like Like:
25


----------



## Al-zakir

Side effects of illegal occupation.

Reactions: Like Like:
28


----------



## Asimzranger

ito said:


> Despicable...cut off all ties with Pakistan.


 Says the guy on pakistani defence forum... You do know you can leave right ?

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Areesh

ito said:


> Despicable...cut off all ties with Pakistan.



Why blame Pakistan??

As per your army and your defense minister, Pakistan has already pleaded and begged to talk to your DGMO. 

Surely Pakistan can't be behind such attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## noksss

litman said:


> so we are going to have another surgical strike like the previous one.



And as usual there will definitely be a response from the Indian side too 

Ontopic : RIP soldiers


----------



## nadeemkhan110

Sorry to hear about that Modi gee

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AKD

R.I.P. bad days of terrorists are coming.. Time to mow them down

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

indiatester said:


> It was, but your best were neutralized.
> May be this was what your outgoing COAS wanted to leave as a lesson. But unfortunately your tangos are not that capable.



We are not behind this. Pak has stopped and stepped back as per you guys. Stop contradicting yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## noksss

Areesh said:


> Why blame Pakistan??
> 
> As per your army and your defense minister, Pakistan has already pleaded and begged to talk to your DGMO.
> 
> Surely Pakistan can't be behind such attacks.



Dude let me give u an idea u guys can call them as non-state actors so that no one would questions you ..........................................ooops aren't you guys doing that already


----------



## Abrar Munir Rajput

ito said:


> Despicable...cut off all ties with Pakistan.


Dafa ho jaaaao ! Bekari

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

noksss said:


> Dude let me give u an idea u guys can call them as non-state actors so that no one would questions you ..........................................ooops aren't you guys doing that already



We are not behind this. Pakistan has already stepped back at LOC and Kashmir after heroics of Indian army bombing a civilian bus as per you guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## noksss

Areesh said:


> We are not behind this. Pakistan has already stepped back at LOC and Kashmir after heroics of Indian army bombing a civilian bus as per you guys.


Dude let me give u an idea u guys can call them as non-state actors so that no one would questions you ..........................................ooops aren't you guys doing that already


See copy paste is very easy for me too


----------



## Sneaker

ito said:


> Despicable...cut off all ties with Pakistan.



Not the ties, but something else, which is already half cut.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abrar Munir Rajput

ito said:


> Despicable...cut off all ties with Pakistan.


Kulboshan is innocent because he is Indian !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## G0dfather

RIP soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

attacks on military targets of foreign occupying and terrorising force is not terrorism. its legitimate resistance. any one using word terrorist should be banned
@Horus

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Tsar Bomba

ito said:


> Despicable...cut off all ties with Pakistan.


You start first by logging off from PDF.

But you people are so obsessed Pakistan ka naam liye bagair khana bhi khazam nahien hota.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nakash Ahsan

How can hanuman soldiers die by these attacks i think they were invisible to normal humans

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Tsar Bomba

Nakash Ahsan said:


> How can hanuman soldiers die by these attacks i think they were invisible to normal humans


They were tricked by Bananas and Pujay cholay.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## war&peace

Djinn said:


> Please either make amendments to the title to make it more clear or shift it to the appropriate section. Why is it in Pakistan affairs?


100% agreed...I got really shocked and panicked until I read a few comments below OP.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stannis Baratheon

Pakistan may or may not be involved in the attack but it is kind of pathetic of India to let this happen to a highly secured base.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Djinn

war&peace said:


> 100% agreed...I got really shocked and panicked until I read a few comments below OP.


Yeah me too i took it as a news from Pakistan.


----------



## Daghalodi

Lets not bring religion into this guys!!! Lets have some respect for religion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Nakash Ahsan said:


> How can hanuman soldiers die by these attacks i think they were invisible to normal humans



Atleast they are Dying from battle, Not the Soldiers of Allah who fall of into the Ditch , get robbed, beaten up by police men and shot in broad daylight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

News came 6 days ago....

https://www.thenewstribe.com/2016/11/23/video-pak-army-destroys-indian-posts-kill-7-soldiers/

So, Indians are revealing their dead soldiers now...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## war&peace

ito said:


> cut off all ties with Pakistan.


Amen to that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PWFI

ito said:


> Despicable...cut off all ties with Pakistan.


nooo please don't do that 

P.S: what are you doing on PDF BTW

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Sneaker

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> News came 6 days ago....
> 
> https://www.thenewstribe.com/2016/11/23/video-pak-army-destroys-indian-posts-kill-7-soldiers/
> 
> So, Indians are revealing their dead soldiers now...


Where is the list of PA personnel killed in kargil? is it out yet?


----------



## Daghalodi

ito said:


> Despicable...cut off all ties with Pakistan.


 

Isolation???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Sneaker said:


> Where is the list of PA personnel killed in kargil? is it out yet?



Don't know...Stick to topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Star Wars said:


> Atleast they are Dying from battle, Not the Soldiers of Allah who fall of into the Ditch , get robbed, beaten up by police men and shot in broad daylight.



Banda apni history hi yaad rakh laita hai is tarah ki post karnai sai pehlai.

Tank falling into ditch:

https://defence.pk/threads/night-blind-army-tank-falls-into-ditch-2-troopers-dead.177493/

Jawan killed by random thugs for stopping eye teasing

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...rescue-girl-from-eve-teasers-beaten-to-death/

Jawan killed by over speeding car

http://www.hindustantimes.com/delhi...hit-by-audi/story-c8qA69nX4Nad7jvSxtkV8L.html

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Djinn

Stannis Baratheon said:


> Pakistan may or may not be involved in the attack but it is kind of pathetic of India to let this happen to a highly secured base.


Applying Indian logic, which Bharteez have been applying to Pakistan in the wake of such events: "HOW CAN INDIA SECURE IT'S NUKES, WHEN IT CANT EVEN DEFEND IT'S MILITARY BASE'S"

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Windjammer

Star Wars said:


> Atleast they are Dying from battle, Not the Soldiers of Allah who fall of into the Ditch , get robbed, beaten up by police men and shot in broad daylight.



Then again there are those who get transported in garbage trucks.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## sohail.ishaque

Windjammer said:


> *NDTVVerified account*‏@ndtv
> Lead story now on http://ndtv.com : https://goo.gl/DxuQud  #NDTVLeadStory



pufffff.... for a miment i thought it was in Pakistan,.


----------



## Tsar Bomba

Sneaker said:


> Where is the list of PA personnel killed in kargil? is it out yet?


He need the list Kindly gave him one with stick.

@Oscar @Irfan Baloch @Aether


----------



## Mrc

sohail.ishaque said:


> pufffff.... for a miment i thought it was in Pakistan,.


its drama to disclose their LOC casualities from few days ago


----------



## Crixus

Was LIU sleeping in Nagrota ?? ..RIP soldiers


----------



## el che

Kashmiris will never learn. Then they will talk of oppression and torture. Sigh.


----------



## xyxmt

ito said:


> Despicable...cut off all ties with Pakistan.



or get your act together, but your govt wont because they can hide their incompetence by blaming everything on Pakistan


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

RIP Indian soldiers, need to Kill Terrorists and try to arrest them alive if possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## iPhone

war&peace said:


> 100% agreed...I got really shocked and panicked until I read a few comments below OP.


Agreed, I ran and checked Dawn to see if it was on our side.


----------



## sohail.ishaque

Peaceful Civilian said:


> RIP Indian soldiers, need to Kill Terrorists and try to arrest them alive if possible.



Terrorist ??? i think its between Freedom fighters and Indian Soldiers,. where have terrorist came from ?? 

BTW imho i think its indian Soldiers that needs to b killed,... i mean more,..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New World

This is a false Flag attack orchestrated by Modi Govt. to defame Pakistan and Kashmiri Independence movement and also to divert focus from Demonetization in india.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Exiled_Soldier

Can the Defence minister of India cancel his visit to BD because of this?


----------



## hell9214

monitor said:


> Huge success by Kashmir freedom fighter . I hope no Indian civilian are hart but only the occupation forces deployed there . fight seems continue until a suitable solution comes out regarding the fate of Kashmir .



Say samething when any camp of balochistan goes under attack again....


----------



## iPhone

"The next attack will be at a time and place of our choosing."

Quiet the comment someone made from our side. What will modi now? another so-called surgical strike?


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Stannis Baratheon said:


> Pakistan may or may not be involved in the attack but it is kind of pathetic of India to let this happen to a highly secured base.


Mumbai attackers came from Karachi, Osama bin Ladin was also found here, it gave very Bad name to Pakistan, no wonder world don't trust us even we remained front line state on war against terrorism, lost 6000 soldiers, 50,000 civilians.
About this incident, I think Kashmiri mujahideen is involved from your site. They openly announces jihad, even Syed Ali gilani mourns on the death of Osama bin Ladin and offered funeral prayer. Don't blame us on every single incident. There are many terrorist roaming on your side


----------



## el che

sohail.ishaque said:


> Terrorist ??? i think its between Freedom fighters and Indian Soldiers,. where have terrorist came from ??
> 
> BTW imho i think its indian Soldiers that needs to b killed,... i mean more,..


You worry about freedom fighters of TTP, BLA, ISIS, LeJ etc. etc. islamic freedom fighter organisations. These dogs will be taken care of and will soon get their reward of 72 virgins at one one of the unmarked graves.


----------



## Riz

ito said:


> Despicable...cut off all ties with Pakistan.


Lol...when we have ties with India ?


----------



## hell9214

N said:


> This is a false Flag attack orchestrated by Modi Govt. to defame Pakistan and Kashmiri Independence movement and also to divert focus from Demonetization in india.



Ya nd Pakistan also tried that in balochistan police training camp bt they lost more people is I m right....


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

sohail.ishaque said:


> Terrorist ??? i think its between Freedom fighters and Indian Soldiers,. where have terrorist came from ??


Soldiers have family and children too. No country allows to raise arm and create unrest. Look videos of Syed Ali gilani, he openly supports Osama bin Ladin , even offered funeral prayer of this terrorist, and you call him freedom fighter??? They have extremist mentality

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Samlee

litman said:


> so we are going to have another surgical strike like the previous one.




*Correction It Is "Sir Jee Kal" Strike *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Riz

Indians must thanks to modi, pak will show u a lesson which u never imagin in ur life , u wana play baluch game with us , OK let's play but won't cry like a bitch as u always doing in the past


----------



## Crixus

Sometimes i literally feel Gen Musharaff is good for South Asia including Kashmir , his formula was best solution ...such attacks will lead to proxy wars and mess in both countries 


Peaceful Civilian said:


> Soldiers have family and children too. No country allows to raise arm and create unrest. Look videos of Syed RaZa gilani, he openly supports Osama bin Ladin , even offered funeral prayer of this terrorist, and you call him freedom fighter??? They have extremist mentality


----------



## Windjammer

el che said:


> You worry about freedom fighters of TTP, BLA, ISIS, LeJ etc. etc. islamic freedom fighter organisations. These dogs will be taken care of and will soon get their reward of 72 virgins at one one of the unmarked graves.


There's no or never was a curfew in Balochistan and the star and crescent flutters all over the country.....what are the chances of Tiranga being hoisted in Srinagar. !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SilentSpeaker

A false flag to correct the dead soldiers counter. It was expected that india will create a drama and bring out the dead bodies out of freezing pots.


----------



## Riz

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Soldiers have family and children too. No country allows to raise arm and create unrest. Look videos of Syed RaZa gilani, he openly supports Osama bin Ladin , even offered funeral prayer of this terrorist, and you call him freedom fighter??? They have extremist mentality


 Who was bhugat Singh a freedom fighter or a terrorist ?


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Crixus said:


> Sometimes i literally feel Gen Musharaff is good for South Asia including Kashmir , his formula was best solution ...such attacks will lead to proxy wars and mess in both countries


Mushraraf stopped mujahideen entering India, I think our new general will continue this policy. We will not allow anyone to use our land against anyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

monitor said:


> Huge success by Kashmir freedom fighter . I
> 
> hope no Indian civilian are hart but only the occupation forces deployed there . fight seems continue until a suitable solution comes out regarding the fate of Kashmir .




There are no Indian civilians in IoK but Indian soldiers the rest are Kashmiris.




ito said:


> Despicable...cut off all ties with Pakistan.



Indeed you should.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndusisHindu

litman said:


> so we are going to have another surgical strike like the previous one.



Well not only surgical strikes, most you blamed India for the Quetta attack, so you have that too...  These are IA personnel and their families that your "freedom fighters" targeted... Be sure of an apt response... RIP to the dead... and to those who will die in the future on both sides...


----------



## sohail.ishaque

el che said:


> You worry about freedom fighters of TTP, BLA, ISIS, LeJ etc. etc. islamic freedom fighter organisations. These dogs will be taken care of and will soon get their reward of 72 virgins at one one of the unmarked graves.



dont mix Terrorist with Freedom fighters just bcoz they r dresses like them... looks have nothing to do with their struggle of freeing Kashmir from India and UN also accepts their right and resolutions r there for them, where as i don't find any UN resolution for TTP, BLA, ISIS etc,..


----------



## Spring Onion

RIP to the dead soldiers. Wonder when will Kashmir issue solved


----------



## CriticalThinker02

ito said:


> Despicable...cut off all ties with Pakistan.



The real despicable is India the state who sponsors to kill children.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

riz1978 said:


> Who was bhugat Singh a freedom fighter or a terrorist ?


Did Bhutan Singh supported any terrorist banned by U.N? Syed Ali gilani and his team supported Osama bin Ladin .. There are videos in YouTube , I can post it if you want to see Syed Ali gilani and his supporters supporting Osama bin Ladin and offering prayers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crixus

If such thing happened , then I will be first to oppose CRPF harsh means against agitators in Kashmir , solution of Kashmir is possible only if we have peace in Kashmir , if Pakistan stopped this cross border thing then I am sure India will stop meddling in Baluchistan and KPK and I am sure such things will lead to final solution. 



Peaceful Civilian said:


> Mushraraf stopped mujahideen entering India, I think our new general will continue this policy. We will not allow anyone to use our land against anyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Psychic

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Mushraraf stopped mujahideen entering India, I think our new general will continue this policy. We will not allow anyone to use our land *against anyone*.


So Kashmir is now their land?


----------



## Crixus

They offered some final prayers to him and this guy is corrupt getting money from Indian govt and sendinging own family out of harm ...can you believe this guy is living in a multi million home.


Peaceful Civilian said:


> Did Bhutan Singh supported any terrorist banned by U.N? Syed Ali gilani and his team supported Osama bin Ladin .. There are videos in YouTube , I can post it if you want to see Syed Ali gilani and his supporters supporting Osama bin Ladin and offering prayers. Full videos ...


----------



## Nakash Ahsan

Star Wars said:


> Atleast they are Dying from battle, Not the Soldiers of Allah who fall of into the Ditch , get robbed, beaten up by police men and shot in broad daylight.


Yes battel of killing civilians and blinding kashmiri pakistanis
And i dont know which ditch u r talking atlest if they r dying thaht is not false flag


----------



## Psychic

Crixus said:


> If such thing happened , then I will be first to oppose CRPF harsh means against agitators in Kashmir , solution of Kashmir is possible only if we have peace in Kashmir , if Pakistan stopped this cross border thing then I am sure India will stop meddling in Baluchistan and KPK and I am sure such things will lead to final solution.


Pakistan stopped meddling in Kashmir after 9/11 and we know what we got in return from India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Crixus said:


> They offered some final prayers to him and this guy is corrupt getting money from Indian govt and sendinging own family out of harm ...can you believe this guy is living in a multi million home.


And his children studying abroad , enjoying high standard life there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rasengan

Well done. Today the freedom fighters from Kashmir have taught their oppressors a good lesson.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sneaker

Tsar Bomba said:


> He need the list Kindly gave him one with stick.
> 
> @Oscar @Irfan Baloch @Aether


You can keep that stick yourself, you know where..



PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Don't know...Stick to topic.


The topic isn't outgoing pak chief lying either. It is terror attack in Jammu. FYI, my friend's colleague got martyred..


----------



## PakGuns

ito said:


> Despicable...cut off all ties with Pakistan.


you are welcome...


----------



## Spring Onion

Psychic said:


> So Kashmir is now their land?



 leave him . He is one Indian . anyway he has a right to support anyone

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rasengan

Sneaker said:


> You can keep that stick yourself, you know where..
> 
> 
> The topic isn't outgoing pak chief lying either. It is terror attack in Jammu. FYI, my friend's colleague got martyred..




Munna we don't give a single hoot that your friend's colleague was killed in action...the man was probably a murderer and a rapists if we look at the history of the Indian Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MadDog

Kashmiri resistance is gaining momentum, coupled with Pakistan's cross border operations, the aim is to tie down and exhaust the occupation forces responsible for mudering kashmiris on both sides of LOC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

Imagine horror condition of their families 
Snakes are laughing at humans because humans are killing each other


----------



## Knight Rider

noksss said:


> And as usual there will definitely be a response from the Indian side too
> 
> Ontopic : RIP soldiers


Any response from Indian Side will be met with an equal and effective counter response by Pakistan Armed Forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sneaker

Rasengan said:


> Munna we don't give a single hoot that your friend's colleague was killed in action...the man was probably a murderer and a rapists if we look at the history of the Indian Army.


I know you don't give a hoot.. and if you look little deep into indian history, you will find out you are product of rape too.. may be by turks, may be by arabs or may be by persians..


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Psychic said:


> So Kashmir is now their land?


Read my post again. Where i said there land?? I said we will not allow anyone to use our land against anyone. In past, we sent many mujahideen there, but we stopped this policy during Musharraf rule, correct me if I am wrong
Regards


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MadDog

RIP to loss of human lives, far right wing leaders like modi are responsible for deaths of poor indian army sepoys, just like hitler and mussolini were responsible for deaths of millions of their countrymen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Psychic

el che said:


> Kashmiris will never learn. Then they will talk of oppression and torture. Sigh.


Let me rephrase it for you
"Indians will never learn. Then they will talk of stone pelters and militants. Sigh"


el che said:


> *islamic freedom fighter organisations.* These dogs will be taken care of and will soon get their reward of 72 virgins at one one of the unmarked graves.


Yeah, not atheist enough like El Che and his guerrillas. 
The problem of bigots is with Islam and Muslims only. Wonder why the ones killing the Indians in the red corridor have not been declared terrorists yet? Oh coz they aren't Muslims.


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Muhammad Omar said:


>


Good ROI using terrorist scums. IA must reverse the trend. Miles to go before we sleep.


----------



## el che

Windjammer said:


> There's no or never was a curfew in Balochistan and the star and crescent flutters all over the country.....what are the chances of Tiranga being hoisted in Srinagar. !!!


You can flutter whatever you want.Still your soldiers are killed in the land of the crescent by freedom fighters looking to implement holy sharia law in your crescent land. May allah give strength to these holy souls fighting in the name of allah. 

We are the evil non-believers and we keep Kashmiri dogs under army's boot and the land which has all the water of land of the crescent. Whether tiranga flutters or not Kashmiris will pay. The delusion of 72 virgins will maintain the flow of these dogs. Dogs bark and bite and then are beaten or killed. These are no better than dogs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAK01

monitor said:


> Huge success by Kashmir freedom fighter . I hope no Indian civilian are hart but only the occupation forces deployed there . fight seems continue until a suitable solution comes out regarding the fate of Kashmir .




thanks and Pray for Kashmiris


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Spring Onion said:


> Wonder when will Kashmir issue solved


Do plebiscite on both sides of Kashmir . Let we play fair, and leave on Kashmiris to decide their faith.
I wish politicians on both sides don't play politics on this. 
We already ruined Kala bag dam project due to bad politics.


----------



## Ajaxpaul

PAK01 said:


> thanks and Pray for Kashmiris



Yeah pray for Kashmiris !!


----------



## Windjammer

el che said:


> You can flutter whatever you want.Still your soldiers are killed in the land of the crescent by freedom fighters looking to implement holy sharia law in your crescent land. May allah give strength to these holy souls fighting in the name of allah.
> 
> We are the evil non-believers and we keep Kashmiri dogs under army's boot and the land which has all the water of land of the crescent. Whether tiranga flutters or not Kashmiris will pay. The delusion of 72 virgins will maintain the flow of these dogs. Dogs bark and bite and then are beaten or killed. These are no better than dogs.


And then the actual quote.......


----------



## Rasengan

Sneaker said:


> I know you don't give a hoot.. and if you look little deep into indian history, *you will find out you are product of rape too*.. may be by turks, may be by arabs or may be by persians..



Munna did I hurt your feelings My ancestry is Persian and we ruled large parts of Central Asia, Middle East and parts of South East Asia for four centuries. The only person is who a product of rape is you and this has been confirmed in your message. Read the bold sentence carefully I agree the Turks, Arabs and Persians literally used your womenfolk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

ito said:


> Despicable...cut off all ties with Pakistan.




Couldn't agree any more. We can start by all indians leaving PDF.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Spring Onion said:


> leave him . He is one Indian .


Every nawaz sharif supporter is not indian. Stop distributing certificate.
Remember i voted for PTI, also i don't support nawaz sharif.
I just support democracy


----------



## Spring Onion

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Do plebiscite on both sides of Kashmir . Let we play fair, and leave on Kashmiris to decide their faith.
> I wish politicians on both sides don't play politics on this.
> We already ruined Kala bag dam project due to bad politics.



Actually I support what you said on Kashmir.

As far as KBD is concerned those politicians who have land there are against the construction



Peaceful Civilian said:


> Every nawaz sharif supporter is not indian. Stop distributing certificate.
> Remember i voted for PTI, also i don't support nawaz sharif.
> I just support democracy



 whats with the vote?

Your pattern of posting over the years here clearly shows your tendencies. It is not about not supporting Pakistan.


----------



## Kompromat

Price of occupation of Muslim lands.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Mrc said:


> attacks on military targets of foreign occupying and terrorising force is not terrorism. its legitimate resistance. any one using word terrorist should be banned
> @Horus


Going by your logic you have justified attacks by terror groups TTP and LEJ against your security forces as "legitimate resistance". In their perverted ideology its Pak military that stands between Ghawza-e-Hind and them.



> In one May 2013 TTP video, entitled “Ghazwa-e-Hind 3,” footage of militants loyal to Mullah Fazlullah are supplemented with a critique of ISIS for limiting its jihad to Kashmir. According to Fazlullah, “*the India jihad begins from Attock [in Pakistan]; the India jihad is in the land of Pakistan; the area of Lahore is in the India jihad; *Multan is in India; all the towns of Punjab are in the India jihad that we are waging. Therefore, the Ulema should rise up and explain the borders of the India jihad, explain these sayings of Prophet Muhammad, explain to the public the boundaries of India, which areas were in India 50 years ago, what were their boundaries…”17




http://www.hudson.org/research/11167-prophecy-the-jihad-in-the-indian-subcontinent

Continue being a terror apologist and endure its consequences.


----------



## Spring Onion

Muhammad Omar said:


>


can any Indian member tell if India showed the dead bodies of the Pathankot attackers 
?


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Spring Onion said:


> As far as KBD is concerned those politicians who have land there are against the construction


I am really hating politics now. PPPP used politics on kala bagh dam and made it controversial, i fear Khattak government will do same, You know PTI even started politics on CPEC , created provinces issue even pwnjab was getting lowest share? WTF??? Even boycotted parliament when turk president was coming.. WTF is this politics?


----------



## MadDog

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Every nawaz sharif supporter is not indian. Stop distributing certificate.
> Remember i voted for PTI, also i don't support nawaz sharif.
> I just support democracy



If you are Pakistani, I am the US President Elect !!!


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Spring Onion said:


> can any Indian member tell if India showed the dead bodies of the Pathankot attackers
> ?



Nope according to India Showing dead bodies will lower the morale of the Armed Forces


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

MadDog said:


> If you are Pakistani, I am the US President Elect !!!


----------



## danger007

Muhammad Omar said:


>




And your point?


----------



## Spring Onion

Peaceful Civilian said:


> I am rally hating politics now. PPPP used politics on kala bagh dam and made it controversial, i fear Khattak government will do same, You know PTI even started politics on CPEC , created provinces issue even pwnjab was getting lowest share? WTF???



Well KPK for the sake of Pakistan accepted CPEC otherwise Nawaz sharif as usual minted more in favor of Punjab. CPEC routes originally were not diverted to Punjab but NS did.

As far as KBD let us assume if we agree to that will NS or for that matter Punjab give more share to KPK and Sindh? instead of eating up all?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

Horus said:


> Price of occupation of Muslim lands.




It will be repaid .. don't worry.


----------



## Psychic

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Read my post again. Where i said there land?? I said we will not allow anyone to use our land against anyone. In past, we sent many mujahideen there, but we stopped this policy during Musharraf rule, correct me if I am wrong
> Regards


Alright. 
You do not support the freedom struggle in Kashmir because of the religious element in it(guessing from your posts in this thread), that's your opinion and you have a right to have your own opinion.
So lets agree to disagree as I am not the type of person who supports submission to tyranny. 
Peace.


----------



## Spring Onion

Muhammad Omar said:


> Nope according to India Showing dead bodies will lower the morale of the Armed Forces



what?? how showing dead bodies of the attackers will lower morale of Indian soldiers ?


----------



## Sneaker

Rasengan said:


> Munna did I hurt your feelings My ancestry is Persian and we ruled large parts of Central Asia, Middle East and parts of South East Asia for four centuries. The only person is who a product of rape is you and this has been confirmed in your message. Read the bold sentence carefully I agree the Turks, Arabs and Persians literally used your womenfolk


Arabs must have enjoyed their conquest of persia..


----------



## Samlee

Star Wars said:


> Atleast they are Dying from battle, Not the Soldiers of Allah who fall of into the Ditch , get robbed, beaten up by police men and shot in broad daylight.



*ACTUALLY MOST HANUMAN SOLDIERS DIE FROM NERVOUS BREAKDOWN AND KILL A FEW MORE WITH THEM 

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-26352545*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Spring Onion said:


> Well KPK for the sake of Pakistan accepted CPEC otherwise Nawaz sharif as usual minted more in favor of Punjab. CPEC routes originally were not diverted to Punjab but NS did.
> 
> As far as KBD let us assume if we agree to that will NS or for that matter Punjab give more share to KPK and Sindh? instead of eating up all?


Whatever, i don't want to derail the thread. Yes you are right about nawaz w.r.t Punjab. but KPK did bad politics. Pakistan is not their first priority.
Also we should make our border more safer, If even one or 2 mujaheddin manages to enter india, It will create big trouble for us. Mumbai incident is in front of us. It gives Bad name to country.
We need to expand operation in Punjab too, lal masjid terrorists are roaming free in Islamabad. It really pisses me off. I mean WTF???? they killed our 12 soldiers still they are roaming free.
We need to go harsh on terrorist. No soft corner on anyone


----------



## monitor

Spring Onion said:


> There are no Indian civilians in IoK but Indian soldiers the rest are Kashmiris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed you should.



I mean any Indian civil officer or family members of any Indian army personal must not harm . fight with only who armed against you .





*Shiv Aroor Verified account * ‏@*ShivAroor* 
Armymen who gave their lives in #*Nagrota* attack: 
1. Major Kunal Ghasalvi 
2. Lance Nk Kadam 
3. Sep Ragwender Families notified. RIP Braves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rasengan

Sneaker said:


> Arabs must have enjoyed their conquest of persia..



Every single day I thank Allah for allowing the pious Sahaba to conquer Persia. But unlike your family in India the Sahaba respected my family with dignity and two of our daughters married into the line of the Prophet (PBUH) willingly. What happened to your ancestors? I guess they were done over by the Turks, Arabs and Persians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## junglakabadshah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803605776501587968
hahahaha 
this is bizzare
indian army is tired and will continue search /combing tomarow
or in other words indian army is scared to go inside in fight at night

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abrar Munir Rajput

danger007 said:


> It will be repaid .. don't worry.


Then next .........?


----------



## A.M.

Tit for tat. 

DGMO did say that a response was going to be given accordingly. You killed one of our captains and look what happened.


----------



## junglakabadshah

indian army is so kind heart 
may be they thought like mujahideens are tired so they better give them an opportunity to rest aswell 
so this terror will continue tomarow liek a test match
BAILS ARE OFF BY THE UMPIRE AS PER INDIAN DEFENCE PRO 
HAHAHAHA


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Rasengan said:


> Every single day I thank Allah for allowing the pious Sahaba to conquer Persia. But unlike your family in India the Sahaba respected my family with dignity and two of our daughters married into the line of the Prophet (PBUH) willingly. What happened to your ancestors? I guess they were done over by the Turks, Arabs and Persians.




They probably would have done. Out of all the races of men, indians are the most smallest where it matters the most:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/6161691.stm



monitor said:


> I mean any Indian civil officer or family members of any Indian army personal must not harm . fight with only who armed against you .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shiv Aroor Verified account * ‏@*ShivAroor*
> Armymen who gave their lives in #*Nagrota* attack:
> 1. Major Kunal Ghasalvi
> 2. Lance Nk Kadam
> 3. Sep Ragwender Families notified. RIP Braves.




This has got nothing good to do with bangladesh. Please mind your own business.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## koolio

ito said:


> Despicable...cut off all ties with Pakistan.



Then what are you doing on this forum?


----------



## Sneaker

Rasengan said:


> Every single day I thank Allah for allowing the pious Sahaba to conquer Persia. But unlike your family in India the Sahaba respected my family with dignity and two of our daughters married into the line of the Prophet (PBUH) willingly. What happened to your ancestors? I guess they were done over by the Turks, Arabs and Persians.



LOL.. here comes the man (if you can be called that) who thinks rape of his ancestors (not one, but two) was good!


----------



## Cookie Monster

ito said:


> Despicable...cut off all ties with Pakistan.


And of course as always u and every Indian knows for sure that Pakistan is behind it before any investigation can be done and proofs provided.


----------



## Secret Service

fighting terrorism is not easy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

danger007 said:


> And your point?



My point Small surgical strikes


----------



## krash

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Soldiers have family and children too. No country allows to raise arm and create unrest. Look videos of Syed Ali gilani, he openly supports Osama bin Ladin , even offered funeral prayer of this terrorist, and you call him freedom fighter??? They have extremist mentality




Oh go make love to yourself. Half of your country offered funeral prayers for Osama, half of the Muslims around the world offered it for him. All of *you* used to support him, your dad did it, your mom did it. Do not present ignorance as extremism. Give me one actual extremist act or statement of Syed Ali Gilani's.

Those illegal occupational soldiers and their families have no problems with them cutting down innocent and unarmed Kashmiri women and children every single day.

Take your pretentious act somewhere else, it is pathetic.



Star Wars said:


> Atleast they are Dying from battle, Not the Soldiers of Allah who fall of into the Ditch , get robbed, beaten up by police men and shot in broad daylight.



I would mention the hundreds that died while just mobilising or the very many suicides but that would be disrespectful to them and their families.



Muhammad Omar said:


>



So when inside defended structures they loose many times more men than the Freedom Fighters but when they attack in the open their dozens kill hundreds of Freedom Fighters without a single loss.



Sneaker said:


> I know you don't give a hoot.. and if you look little deep into indian history, you will find out you are product of rape too.. may be by turks, may be by arabs or may be by persians..



Did your forefathers pass you down these stories?

Anyway, what is the point of living in the States when don't even use its public libraries to learn actual history? As opposed to what you were taught in Indian schools.



Syama Ayas said:


> Going by your logic you have justified attacks by terror groups TTP and LEJ against your security forces as "legitimate resistance". In their perverted ideology its Pak military that stands between Ghawza-e-Hind and them.



Actually what he presented is officially recognised by the UN. Now pray tell us which Pakistan *occupied *area is it that the TTP and the LEJ are trying to liberate?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed Taha Wajahat

deckingraj said:


> this is shame!!



Shooting Kashmiris in face with pallet gun is something whole india is proud of and this is shame?? What a hypocrite nation


----------



## Inception-06

ito said:


> cut off all ties with Pakistan.



OK so what are doing in a Pakistani Military Forum ?


----------



## Riz

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Did Bhutan Singh supported any terrorist banned by U.N? Syed Ali gilani and his team supported Osama bin Ladin .. There are videos in YouTube , I can post it if you want to see Syed Ali gilani and his supporters supporting Osama bin Ladin and offering prayers.


 Why not USA or UN banned OBL when he was doing jehad against Russia with full support of USA and its ally ? Double standard, tum karo to hero hum karain to terrorist..yeh ****** ksi aor ko banao jani


----------



## IndusisHindu

Abrar Munir Rajput said:


> Then next .........?



you will cry like after the Quetta attacks and blame India for it...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Tomorrow they will respond withnkikling civilian on Pak side and than claim that Pakistan pleaded for cease fire and talks and how they thought Pakistan a lesson and all this shitt stuff


----------



## Jugger

India should target the handlers of such terrorists, they are the one behind all these attacks. Some covert operations to eliminate the terror heads would do wonders to decrease the frequency of such attacks.
Just look at how isis is weakend by the constant elimination of their leadership.


----------



## Rasengan

Sneaker said:


> LOL.. here comes the man (if you can be called that) who thinks rape of his ancestors (not one, but two) was good!



Instead of wasting time Munna on this forum you should prepare to wear your best suit for the funeral Give us a lowdown if the solder was shot by bullets mixed with cow fat. I don't need to justify my ancestors to you. Now like a good little village boy pick up the human dung of your masters and then serve them tea

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Meengla

I think the 1965 war between India and Pakistan didn't happen in a vacuum: There were plenty of clashes before that in the Rann of Kutch area and gradually an atmosphere was established that shooting across the border was very okay.

The latest round of clashes between India and Pakistan could well lead to a full fledged war. Don't count on rationality too much--we had come close to that in 1999 but sane heads prevailed then. 

I really think we ALL need to seriously and relentlessly discuss the Manmohan-Musharraf solutions every where possible--before it's too late.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nair

Spring Onion said:


> can any Indian member tell if India showed the dead bodies of the Pathankot attackers
> ?


For what? when was the last time we shown the bodies of terrorists ? few photos get leaked,otherwise what purpose it serves?


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Jugger said:


> India should target the handlers of such terrorists, they are the one behind all these attacks. Some covert operations to eliminate the terror heads would do wonders to decrease the frequency of such attacks.
> Just look at how isis is weakend by the constant elimination of their leadership.





Bring it on.


----------



## Tsar Bomba

Jugger said:


> India should target the handlers of such terrorists, they are the one behind all these attacks. Some covert operations to eliminate the terror heads would do wonders to decrease the frequency of such attacks.
> Just look at how isis is weakend by the constant elimination of their leadership.


By sending invisible monkey marka commandos


----------



## Asimzranger

If Indian army target any civilian of pakistan as revenge for this ,then this will tell Indian army cowardliness.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samurai_assassin

And the same story will continue with a vile audacious attack in Quetta by militants from Afganistan sponsored by New Delhi. We have witnesset it all too often. of Pakistan brace yourself, tighten security and be extremely vigilant.


----------



## Tsar Bomba

Asimz said:


> If Indian army target any civilian of pakistan this will tell Indian cowardliness.


They already proved cowards, they always attack civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## koolio

Stannis Baratheon said:


> Pakistan may or may not be involved in the attack but it is kind of pathetic of India to let this happen to a highly secured base.



Its always the case by India by playing the victim card, excuses after excuses, they have multi layer defences along the LOC which makes it very difficult for anyone to cross into Indian occupied Kashmir, As usual Pakistan is the bogeyman for all the problems in India, India needs to grow up and take responsibilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

nair said:


> For what? when was the last time we shown the bodies of terrorists ? few photos get leaked,otherwise what purpose it serves?



WHY YOU DO NOT SHOW IMAGES ? for what purpose you hide ?

you can show images to prove their identity simple as that.

I wonder why India covered up in case of Pathankot when you claimed the attackers were Pakistanis


----------



## nair

Those who are happy and hoping for more such attacks have no clue what is coming on their way.... All this false bravado assuming that nothing can happen to you and it will be the soldiers of both nations and the civilians near the LOC only will have to suffer, but things can change quickly..... hope such situation never arises.. ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## oFFbEAT

Areesh said:


> Why blame Pakistan??
> 
> As per your army and your defense minister, Pakistan has already pleaded and begged to talk to your DGMO.
> 
> Surely Pakistan can't be behind such attacks.


Yes, you begged us to stop firing across LOC because you cannot match us in conventional warfare but you're using your 'non-state actors' and we'll also retaliate at the time and place of our choosing....


----------



## nair

Spring Onion said:


> WHY YOU DO NOT SHOW IMAGES ? for what purpose you hide ?
> 
> you can show images to prove their identity simple as that.
> 
> I wonder why India covered up in case of Pathankot when you claimed the attackers were Pakistanis



show to whom? prove it to whom? to those who believe kasab was amar Singh? 

You can wake a person who is sleeping but can not wake some one who is acting to be sleeping....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Riz

el che said:


> You can flutter whatever you want.Still your soldiers are killed in the land of the crescent by freedom fighters looking to implement holy sharia law in your crescent land. May allah give strength to these holy souls fighting in the name of allah.
> 
> We are the evil non-believers and we keep Kashmiri dogs under army's boot and the land which has all the water of land of the crescent. Whether tiranga flutters or not Kashmiris will pay. The delusion of 72 virgins will maintain the flow of these dogs. Dogs bark and bite and then are beaten or killed. These are no better than dogs.


 So u accepting Indians hands in Baluchistan who killing innocents civilians and killing our troopers ? Then why to cry when getting similar doze ? If u are fighting proxy war then just be ready for response too, u r not fighting with Bangladesh baby u r fighting with pakistan , if u think sitting in Afghanistan is India's benefit then u r living in fool Paradise


----------



## Rasengan

oFFbEAT said:


> Yes, you begged us to stop firing across LOC because you're no match in conventional warfare but you're using your 'non-state actors' and we'll also retaliate at the time and place of our choosing....



Stop using a cheap flashlight and have the guts to declare full scale full on us...I am tired of listening to your paper tiger threats. Today seven Indian banana leaf solders have died today...you mess with Pakistan that figure will turn to 700 and more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Riz

oFFbEAT said:


> Yes, you begged us to stop firing across LOC because you cannot match us in conventional warfare but you're using your 'non-state actors' and we'll also retaliate at the time and place of our choosing....


 Not begged u stupids , we warrned ur dgmo dog if u fired one bullet again we will show u the response which u can't imagines, we never started current skirmish at loc but its India who started and killed our two jawans first

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

nair said:


> show to whom? prove it to whom? to those who believe kasab was amar Singh?
> 
> You can wake a person who is sleeping but can not wake some one who is acting to be sleeping....




 if they were Pakistanis then trust me Pakistani media would have traced them as we did in case of kasab.

You once again did not reply why INDIA does not show the images of dead attackers in case of such attacks in INDIA. 

Why India did not show images of dead attackers in case of Pathankot? Tell me any solid reason why you hide it?



oFFbEAT said:


> Yes, you begged us to stop firing across LOC because you cannot match us in conventional warfare but you're using your 'non-state actors' and we'll also retaliate at the time and place of our choosing....




Shelling civilians in villages at Pakistani side of Kashmir by India is Conventional warfare ????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

nair said:


> Those who are happy and hoping for more such attacks have no clue what is coming on their way.... All this false bravado assuming that nothing can happen to you and it will be the soldiers of both nations and the civilians near the LOC only will have to suffer, but things can change quickly..... hope such situation never arises.. ..



ya brave bhartis will pay afghans to kill innocent unarmed civiians! you must be some huge world power!


----------



## Crixus

Can you imagine , how much such guys lose if Kashmir issue resolves  


Peaceful Civilian said:


> And his children studying abroad , enjoying high standard life there


----------



## Sneaker

Rasengan said:


> Instead of wasting time Munna on this forum you should prepare to wear your best suit for the funeral Give us a lowdown if the solder was shot by bullets mixed with cow fat. I don't need to justify my ancestors to you. Now like a good little village boy pick up the human dung of your masters and then serve them tea



You have to justify your ancestor's rapes to yourself. Kind of perpetual Stockholm syndrome. That is why Arabs don't like you..No one does... every one just uses you and then discards you like a used birth control..


----------



## nair

newb3e said:


> ya brave bhartis will pay afghans to kill innocent unarmed civiians! you must be some huge world power!


that post was beyond your comprehension... never mind


----------



## BijliKhala

This is inside job to divert public from their internal current issues.


----------



## Abrar Munir Rajput

IndusisHindu said:


> you will cry like after the Quetta attacks and blame India for it...


Do u know about new army chief? Be careful !


----------



## nair

Spring Onion said:


> if they were Pakistanis then trust me Pakistani media would have traced them as we did in case of kasab.
> 
> You once again did not reply why INDIA does not show the images of dead attackers in case of such attacks in INDIA.
> 
> Why India did not show images of dead attackers in case of Pathankot? Tell me any solid reason why you hide it?



I don't think pictures were shown before.... most of the time they are not shown.... yes if this happened In public place May be.... I don't the reason is as you assuming it to be....


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Crixus said:


> Can you imagine , how much such guys lose if Kashmir issue resolves


I don't like bloodshed. I wish that it resolve in peaceful manner.
Right now, More we support Kashmir, More modi is making their life hell. I can't see civilians in blood.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Spring Onion said:


> what?? how showing dead bodies of the attackers will lower morale of Indian soldiers ?



Well this is what their Defence Minister said


----------



## TheEmpire

BijliKhala said:


> This is inside job to divert public from their internal current issues.


Just like those police cadets killed in balochistan were also an inside job? According to you anything and everything happened in India is an inside job but don't worry justice will definetly be served just like in police cadet attack.


----------



## Spring Onion

nair said:


> I don't think pictures were shown before.... most of the time they are not shown.... yes if this happened In public place May be.... I don't the reason is as you assuming it to be....



nair seriously apparently there is no technical reason for NOT showing images or for that matter faces of dead attackers by India.

The statement of Indian defence minister that showing faces of these attackers will lower the morale of Indian soldiers makes no sense at all.

If these attackers were Pakistanis in real then India should show the images which will benefit India more than anyone on earth


----------



## TheEmpire

Abrar Munir Rajput said:


> Do u know about new army chief? Be careful !


Who is your new army chief , some superman? We never cared about Raheel Shariff and we dont cared about this new guy. How many police cadets RAW killed in balochistan under Raheel Shariff? How many soilders we killed on border? How many civilians we killed on border? How many lawyers RAW killed in balochistan? What did you Dear Raheel Shariff do?


----------



## Spring Onion

TheEmpire said:


> Just like those police cadets killed in balochistan were also an inside job? According to you anything and everything happened in India is an inside job but don't worry justice will definetly be served just like in police cadet attack.




yes indeed there could be inside job because without a proper information from inside no outside attacker can manage to inflict such a huge damage


----------



## Crixus

Buddy the day we have majority of people like you in both countries then the issues like Kashmir become weak and then these issues will be solved . These hurriyat guys are on sale . they have whole families in west and get free medical facilities from govts and intl agencies , and they make fool of people on both sides ...poor soldiers are the biggest victims of this low class politics from both sides ...not sure how many more families will be ruined by them.



Peaceful Civilian said:


> Then he will become Financially weak I mean syed ali glani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sneaker

Spring Onion said:


> yes indeed there could be inside job because without a proper information from inside no outside attacker can manage to inflict such a huge damage


This wasn't any huge damage... it was small cantonment like area (not the HQ as reported) near 16 corps HQ. Most of them were sentries.. it was a facility hosting families...


----------



## xyxmt

Areesh said:


> Why blame Pakistan??
> 
> As per your army and your defense minister, Pakistan has already pleaded and begged to talk to your DGMO.
> 
> Surely Pakistan can't be behind such attacks.



Chacha martey bhi ho aur glain bhi detey ho


----------



## Crixus

Mam , anything is possible in this world ..by saying so I have single question why these inside jobs happens only in India and all such activities in Pakistan have external hands ???


Spring Onion said:


> yes indeed there could be inside job because without a proper information from inside no outside attacker can manage to inflict such a huge damage


----------



## IndusisHindu

Abrar Munir Rajput said:


> Do u know about new army chief? Be careful !



You have every right to feel proud of your new chief!  Doesn't make any difference for us....your new chief will pay the debt, in kind...


----------



## Scharfschütze

Windjammer said:


> *NDTVVerified account*‏@ndtv
> Lead story now on http://ndtv.com : https://goo.gl/DxuQud  #NDTVLeadStory


7 puppies Killed...


----------



## Crixus

Buddy its not right to celebrate deaths ........



TheEmpire said:


> Who is your new army chief , some superman? We never cared about Raheel Shariff and we dont cared about this new guy. How many police cadets RAW killed in balochistan under Raheel Shariff? How many soilders we killed on border? How many civilians we killed on border? How many lawyers RAW killed in balochistan? What did you Dear Raheel Shariff do?


----------



## terry5

nice hit my babies 
Ouch 

Say no to black rule

Keep Kashmir free from black rule


----------



## Sneaker

Scharfschütze said:


> 7 puppies Killed...


6 piglets roasted too... many more will be on the way to altar.. this time dressed in proper..


----------



## Abrar Munir Rajput

TheEmpire said:


> Who is your new army chief , some superman? We never cared about Raheel Shariff and we dont cared about this new guy. How many police cadets RAW killed in balochistan under Raheel Shariff? How many soilders we killed on border? How many civilians we killed on border? How many lawyers RAW killed in balochistan? What did you Dear Raheel Shariff do?


Finally u are accepting! But Raheel Shareef is good finisher !


----------



## Mrc

Syama Ayas said:


> Going by your logic you have justified attacks by terror groups TTP and LEJ against your security forces as "legitimate resistance". I




No i havent.. any attack on civilians is terrorism... but by you logic gandhi and nehro were also terrorist


----------



## Rasengan

Sneaker said:


> Still can't change the fact that you were product of rape...



Munna your like a one trick pony Your words means diddlysquat to me. However, I love your reaction to my words on the death of your colleagues friend. Please give us the lowdown how the cockroach was taken out.


----------



## Mrc

THIS IS A FALSE FLAG OP. INDIA US DECLARING 7 KILLED ON LOC FEW DAYS AGO


----------



## junglakabadshah

indians must be wondering
Thought terrorist not to attack us after demonetization, who gave them the new 'notes'? :o


----------



## TheEmpire

Mrc said:


> THIS IS A FALSE FLAG OP. INDIA US DECLARING 7 KILLED ON LOC FEW DAYS AGO


Well i dont care you call it as an inside job. We will consider it done by pakistan and respond over loc and through our proxies as we have done since 2008. All those pakistanis who are in dream land that they carried out Mumbai and we havent done anything are seriously delusional. Just look at the number of terrorist attacks carried out on pak army post 2008. I am not going to deny anything. Let me be upfront about this , you are not the ones good in this game of proxie wars and as far as body count goes I guess we r winning since 2008 and will continue to do so. Only one thing which surprise me, hindus in our country never carry out terror attacks aganist hindus on behalf of isi. But it's really surprising to know so many muslims in pakistan are easily sold out to RAW.

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/7-soldie...ack-on-army-base.463892/page-12#ixzz4RQ6EMY4L


----------



## YeBeWarned

Scharfschütze said:


> 7 puppies Killed...



Respect the Dead , even if he is your Enemy ... and I am not saying this because i love Indian who are oppressing the Kashmiri , but my religion , my Prophet teach me to respect the dead even if he comes to Kill you .. they are dead and their matter is now between Allah and them ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abrar Munir Rajput

IndusisHindu said:


> You have every right to feel proud of your new chief!  Doesn't make any difference for us....your new chief will pay the debt, in kind...


I think its a way of Kashmiri Mujahideen to Welcome the new COAS... Don't mind plz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Riz

TheEmpire said:


> Who is your new army chief , some superman? We never cared about Raheel Shariff and we dont cared about this new guy. How many police cadets RAW killed in balochistan under Raheel Shariff? How many soilders we killed on border? How many civilians we killed on border? How many lawyers RAW killed in balochistan? What did you Dear Raheel Shariff do?


 Ohh..if RAW killed so many in pakistan why this Randi Rona ? Growup u idiots are too little for proxy game in which we are mastered, if u able to kill so many then face it its called proxy war , educate yourself before posting childish Randi Rona dhona as we don't care but yours Raw pigs will be crying at the moment


----------



## TheEmpire

riz1978 said:


> Ohh..if RAW killed so many in pakistan why this Randi Rona ? Growup u idiots are too little for proxy game in which we are mastered, if u able to kill so many then face it its called proxy war , educate yourself before posting childish Randi Rona dhona as we don't care but yours Raw pigs will be crying at the moment



Well i dont care you call it as an inside job. We will consider it done by pakistan and respond over loc and through our proxies as we have done since 2008. All those pakistanis who are in dream land that they carried out Mumbai and we havent done anything are seriously delusional. Just look at the number of terrorist attacks carried out on pak army post 2008. I am not going to deny anything. Let me be upfront about this , you are not the ones good in this game of proxie wars and as far as body count goes I guess we r winning since 2008 and will continue to do so. Only one thing which surprise me, hindus in our country never carry out terror attacks aganist hindus on behalf of isi. But it's really surprising to know so many muslims in pakistan are easily sold out to RAW.

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/7-soldie...ack-on-army-base.463892/page-12#ixzz4RQ6EMY4L


----------



## terry5

Sneaker said:


> Still can't change the fact that you were product of rape...



Mechanic talk about cars
Fisherman talk of fish 
Carpenter talks about carpentery
Indians talk about rape


----------



## TheEmpire

riz1978 said:


> Ohh..if RAW killed so many in pakistan why this Randi Rona ? Growup u idiots are too little for proxy game in which we are mastered, if u able to kill so many then face it its called proxy war , educate yourself before posting childish Randi Rona dhona as we don't care but yours Raw pigs will be crying at the moment


They wont be crying. They are planning how to.kill some of ur army and civilians using some muslims in ur country. Meanwhile you can njoy this little victory. Just wait for our next move loke we slaughtered those police cadets in cold blood.


----------



## junglakabadshah

TheEmpire said:


> They wont be crying. They are planning how to.kill some of ur army and civilians using some muslims in ur country. Meanwhile you can njoy this little victory. Just wait for our next move loke we slaughtered those police cadets in cold blood.


ok u slaughtered them
then y u r complaining of this attack
u shouldnt complaint about our revenge
every action has a reaction

i could see u n ur fellow indians crying like a mad dog hehehe


----------



## Spring Onion

TheEmpire said:


> Well i dont care you call it as an inside job. We will consider it done by pakistan and respond over loc and through our proxies as we have done since 2008. All those pakistanis who are in dream land that they carried out Mumbai and we havent done anything are seriously delusional. Just look at the number of terrorist attacks carried out on pak army post 2008. I am not going to deny anything. Let me be upfront about this , you are not the ones good in this game of proxie wars and as far as body count goes I guess we r winning since 2008 and will continue to do so. Only one thing which surprise me, hindus in our country never carry out terror attacks aganist hindus on behalf of isi. But it's really surprising to know so many muslims in pakistan are easily sold out to RAW.



 whatever you consider that i have no issue. I was responding to your Quetta reference.


And thank you for accepting that all those attacks in Pakistan have been done by India.

TC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Supply&Demand

terry5 said:


> Mechanic talk about cars
> Fisherman talk of fish
> Carpenter talks about carpentery
> Indians talk about rape



..and pakistanis talk about pedophilia



Spring Onion said:


> whatever you consider that i have no issue. I was responding to your Quetta reference.
> 
> 
> And thank you for accepting that all those attacks in Pakistan have been done by India.
> 
> TC



Go to UN and show this evidence..may be they will accept ur whining


----------



## Spring Onion

Sneaker said:


> This wasn't any huge damage... it was small cantonment like area (not the HQ as reported) near 16 corps HQ. Most of them were sentries.. it was a facility hosting families...



I was responding to his comment about Quetta.


----------



## litman

IndusisHindu said:


> Well not only surgical strikes, most you blamed India for the Quetta attack, so you have that too...  These are IA personnel and their families that your "freedom fighters" targeted... Be sure of an apt response... RIP to the dead... and to those who will die in the future on both sides...


i know it is useless to argue with someone who voted for modi the butcher but what about the families of these kashmiris which are destroyed by your army? this is just a reaction.


----------



## IndusisHindu

Abrar Munir Rajput said:


> I think its a way of Kashmiri Mujahideen to Welcome the new COAS... Don't mind plz



You do understand that this path only leads to further deaths on both sides? I do mind the death of our soldiers, whether you mourn yours is up to you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Crixus said:


> Mam , anything is possible in this world ..by saying so I have single question why these inside jobs happens only in India and all such activities in Pakistan have external hands ???



What do you assume by inside job?

In the world of intelligence inside job means any information leak viz a viz base security strength, equipment, location etc etc is what is called inside job . These clues are provided by insiders to outsider attackers which lead to losses in many cases . And BTW who said there were no such inside jobs in case of Pakistan? Mehran base is biggest example.

I think most of the times you Indian members read with an empty mind rather blindly read without apprehension what is written by opposite members.



TheEmpire said:


> Li
> 
> Listen I am not some of the other indian posters here who are in denial mode. I am also not like the pakistan posters whi cry consipary theory and wat not. If you guys carried out Mumbai 2008 , learn to accept and own it cause from a military point of view it was a tremendous success and feel proud about it. I accept everything that we did post that cause we have really screwed you post Mumbai attack and I feel really proud about it. Ur nuclear weapons or non state actors or great army chiefs couldnt save ur civilians,or those lawyers or those police cadets, remember this always. Yes we have done it and we will do it time and again.



Actually I am unable to understand how a goofar looking kasab managed to roam so calmly in that Indian Hotel cum Mall.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndusisHindu

litman said:


> i know it is useless to argue with someone who voted for modi the butcher but what about the families of these kashmiris which are destroyed by your army? this is just a reaction.



Not every Indian who speaks up against the killing of Indian soldiers, vote for Modi... Modi is not like your army dictators, that standing up for the IA automatically means supporting Modi ... and killing Indian soldiers will help the Kashmiri cause? Surely you must know that this only legitimizes army presence in the valley... and more clampdown any suspected insurgents.


----------



## lonelyman

Why do they call it terrorist attacks? if targeting innocent civilians, yes. but they are fighting the military, fair and square, Indian army is armed to teeth, you occupy my land, I will fight you, a very fair game.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Riz

TheEmpire said:


> They wont be crying. They are planning how to.kill some of ur army and civilians using some muslims in ur country. Meanwhile you can njoy this little victory. Just wait for our next move loke we slaughtered those police cadets in cold blood.


We already know who is behind insurgency in pakistan , if world won't believe us we don't care world , we mean business, we never cried in front of anyone when ur proxies Abel to damage us , but u did cried every time just now u crying again , its proxy war and be ready for our response , many bomby types are waiting but for now we r hitting u in your most high alert areas to prove that u r not safe even in your army camps headquarters etc. And we know all world knows who started to trained terrorists first in this region , of course its India who trained mukti bani to librate Bangladesh , keep fighting in Baluchistan and fata as we never dared to fight even NATO through proxy in afghanistan and we do have planty of experience in this field


----------



## Basel

ito said:


> Despicable...cut off all ties with Pakistan.



Then what are you doin on Pakistan Defense Forum???


----------



## Spring Onion

TheEmpire said:


> We were seriously incapable during tat time thats y. Our police force was equipped with world war 1 rifles. Hats off to ur military and hafiz saeed. U guys pulled of tremendous job there and we were seriously humiliated in front of the world. But yes now I no more hate my country and feel really proud of every attack that has been done by us inside ur country. How sweet has the revenge been since then. So many times we have caused u pain and to show for all of it u have only mounted attacks with less body count or captured some joker like kulbhusan. I have to say, ur standards have really fallen since tat Mumbai attcak while we have really mastered this proxy warfare. But I really cant believe how muslims in ir country have helped us to kill fellow muslims. Hindus in our country will never sell themselves to isi.



I am talking about nerves of kasab a simple village folk how come he was so composed ?


----------



## Riz

TheEmpire said:


> We dont cry. Its called as diplomatic points being scored. By pretending to cry we have managed to get west by our side and block US aid for you. And yea, we dont hide, we carried out every insurgency and attack inside pakistan. What are you gonna even do about it. from 70 long years you havent been able to take a inch of kashmir. Meanwhile look at the number of people we have manged to kill using ur own people of ur own religion.


Lol..now dady USA is gone , operation zarb e azab already finished , now we have full concentration on India now , u gain what u have already your economy will be crushed in 1 or 2 more attacked in mombay or new dehli , just wait and keep watching , you r scoring fake points whole world is not stupid , when u cried in front of them they mean business they wont care if Hindus die in bomb attack they think India is there milky cow . only we will decide about the future of Afghanistan. , we have time but u r your allies don't have

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -BAJWA-

A force claimed to carry out _*"SIR-JACKAL"*_ Strike but on the knee in front of few persons? These guys are cancer to their own country as well for whole region.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

TheEmpire said:


> Well i dont care you call it as an inside job. We will consider it done by pakistan and respond over loc and through our proxies as we have done since 2008. All those pakistanis who are in dream land that they carried out Mumbai and we havent done anything are seriously delusional. Just look at the number of terrorist attacks carried out on pak army post 2008. I am not going to deny anything. Let me be upfront about this , you are not the ones good in this game of proxie wars and as far as body count goes I guess we r winning since 2008 and will continue to do so. Only one thing which surprise me, hindus in our country never carry out terror attacks aganist hindus on behalf of isi. But it's really surprising to know so many muslims in pakistan are easily sold out to RAW.
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/7-soldie...ack-on-army-base.463892/page-12#ixzz4RQ6EMY4L




More INDIAN bollywood delusions. The americans in Afghanistan were responsible for those terrorist attacks in Pakistan over the past 15 years. If indians had that capability than it would have been doing it continuously since August the 14th 1947. As per the American objectives stated by their elite in the "Plans for a new American Century", the americans wanted to do to Pakistan what they had done to the Iraqis and Afghans. As NO nation on earth can conquer Pakistan without suffering massive unacceptable damage, the americans were/are reduced to limited terrorist attacks against Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jugger

-BAJWA- said:


> A force claimed to carry out _*"SIR-JACKAL"*_ Strike but on the knee in front of few persons? These guys are cancer to their own country as well for whole region.


I absolutely agree with you, these terrorists are a cancer to Pakistan and the whole region. Its good that Zarb a azab killed many terrorits and their leaders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Supply&Demand

riz1978 said:


> Lol..now dady USA is gone , operation zarb e azab already finished , now we have full concentration on India now , u gain what u have already your economy will be crushed in 1 or 2 more attacked in mombay or new dehli , just wait and keep watching , you r scoring fake points whole world is not stupid , when u cried in front of them they mean business they wont care if Hindus die in bomb attack they think India is there milky cow . only we will decide about the future of Afghanistan. , we have time but u r your allies don't have



Whole world is definitely not stupid..but from your post, i gather u definitely are...


----------



## Areesh

oFFbEAT said:


> Yes, you begged us to stop firing across LOC because you cannot match us in conventional warfare but you're using your 'non-state actors' and we'll also retaliate at the time and place of our choosing....



Don't think that is the case. After all mighty Indian army can bomb a civilian bus anytime along AJK to force Pakistan to submission. 

This is only logical that at least Pakistan is not behind this attack. Obviously Pakistan won't want to provoke Indian army or else it would again bomb civilians in response.


----------



## nang2

Why is the attack on military base considered as "terror" attack? If that is going to drive up the "terror" in the heart of the attacked, doesn't it mean military staffs are just bunch of cowards?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Riz

Supply&Demand said:


> Whole world is definitely not stupid..but from your post, i gather u definitely are...


 Just google the word stupid ..surprise will be waiting for u...lol


----------



## IndoUS

nang2 said:


> Why is the attack on military base considered as "terror" attack? If that is going to drive up the "terror" in the heart of the attacked, doesn't it mean military staffs are just bunch of cowards?


Because it's done by non state actors if they pledge allegiance or are supported openly by a state then they are part of an army.


----------



## -BAJWA-

TheEmpire said:


> Good to see this attitude of urs. I know we can never be friends but looking at all those pak consipiracy theories and denials from other posters I was thinking u guys are not even worth of being enemies but ur post shoes a good attitude. Now let me tell u. We never needed america to kill to those police cadets or those lawyers or those mehran attacks or the lahore bomb blast. What makes you think we will stop if america leaves afganistan? Tats a serious retarded logic and I hope ur establishment doent think about it that way else the body count will be higher than those police cadets if u let ur guard down. Yes regarding the mumbai and delhi, I am completely aware abt ur capabilities so lets c if u guys can pull thise off again. But yiu can be really assured the police cadets attack wasnt the last from our side.
> 
> 
> This is a tremendous compliment to us when citizens of an enemy nation consider our pm as a terrorist. I would like to have such a pm for the next 100 years. Btw we really like ur pm. A really nice guy. A lot of things get easy for us when such a wanker is a pm.




You have Typical RSS mindset, praying for butcher of Gujrat. I also wish that he may lead india untill it becomes a hell for non-hindus.


----------



## oFFbEAT

Areesh said:


> Don't think that is the case. After all mighty Indian army can bomb a civilian bus anytime along AJK to force Pakistan to submission.
> 
> This is only logical that at least Pakistan is not behind this attack. Obviously Pakistan won't want to provoke Indian army or else it would again bomb civilians in response.


The fact that India is not retaliating across the border for this incident, indicates that we don't fire unnecessarily, we only respond to Pakistani firing.......and recently our DGMO reveled that Indian troops mainly retaliate in the direction from where Pakistani troops open fire i.e Pakistani troops open fire from civilian areas and then run back to their bunkers elsewhere so that, when India retaliates in that direction, civilian casualties occur.


----------



## Riz

oFFbEAT said:


> The fact that India is not retaliating across the border for this incident, indicates that we don't fire unnecessarily, we only respond to Pakistani firing.......and recently our DGMO reveled that Indian troops mainly retaliate in the direction from where Pakistani troops open fire i.e Pakistani troops open fire from civilian areas and then run back to their bunkers elsewhere so that, when India retaliates in that direction, civilian casualties occur.


 Lol and pak army was firing from a civilian bus and then u fired on an ambulance who rescued the injured..


----------



## Areesh

oFFbEAT said:


> The fact that India is not retaliating across the border for this incident, indicates that we don't fire unnecessarily, we only respond to Pakistani firing.......and recently our DGMO reveled that Indian troops mainly retaliate in the direction from where Pakistani troops open fire i.e Pakistani troops open fire from civilian areas and then run back to their bunkers elsewhere so that, when India retaliates in that direction, civilian casualties occur.



You would start firing soon.

And Pakistani troops have their posts at the border. And kashmiris have been living along that border even before 1947.

But anyways you have already bombed a civilian bus which undoubtedly is a massive achievement.

After this achievement there is no chance of Pakistan being behind this attack.


----------



## -BAJWA-

TheEmpire said:


> I dont watch such fkall bolloywood movies. Lets see how much smart talk and composed you are after our next move.



What is your next move, i dont know but Our next move is clear in today and yesterday's beheading incident.


----------



## Rasengan

TheEmpire said:


> I dont watch such fkall bolloywood movies. Lets see how much smart talk and composed you are after our next move.



You really have a big mouth for someone who is a eunuch. I tell you what...please come and attack Pakistan directly...you sound like an arm chair general...the freedom fighters killed seven Indian solders today...its tough but cry a river in some Indian Defence Forum because we don't give a tosh.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Sneaker said:


> May be that is why your family moved to UK..




Maybe y hat's why there is a lot angry, frustrated indian males who hate Pakistan on PDF:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/6161691.stm

All because of the proven scientific fact that indian men have the smallest weaners on planet earth 



TheEmpire said:


> I really like u man. Oks so lets have a deal here. We will keep killing ur ppl through our muslim proxies while you can shout americans did it to satisfy urself. If americans did it then y are your politicians and military guys blame india and RAW for it. Dont tell me half of pakistan also lives bollywood fantasies.




If what you say is true than it is pathetic of the indian race. A nation that is more than 7x smaller than indian and doesn't have abundant access to the world's most advanced weapons systems like you do, and you still can't destroy us. Even after 70 years of trying. So much so that you have to claim that you resort to using proxies against us. Absolutely pathetic of the little weaner men:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/6161691.stm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rasengan

Sneaker said:


> This is internet.. go grape..



You have become a boring parrot. Socialize with your own kind instead of selling your services on a Pakistan Defence Forum.


----------



## nang2

IndoUS said:


> Because it's done by non state actors if they pledge allegiance or are supported openly by a state then they are part of an army.


Who cares if they are state actors or non-state actors? They are attacking Indian army. They are not driving up terrors. They are just driving up angers. Now, Indian soldiers, go hunt them down and beat them up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

People want to cut ties with Pakistan that too for something which is results of their own policies being occupiers as well as blaming Pakistan wouldn't serve the purpose as few days back, it is the same place that was flooded with narrative about Pakistan requesting for peace to India as got hit and cannot sustain further. 

We are not in favour of cutting ties with anyone but still someone wants to, stop sneaking unnecessarily and leave the place so we all can be at peace. 

Innocent Kashmiris are being killed in fake encounters as most of them are farmers and protesters against IA atrocities so the way India deals with them by force is actually teaching them a way to react as well which is being paid by IA due to incompetency and failures of NaMO and Company. RSS ideology cannot be implemented in IoK at all nor the right of determination can be suppressed by such war crimes that GoI has to understand otherwise, it will be happening and human will die either in uniform or freedom fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Secret Service

blaming others is the most easiest way, accepting own mistakes is most difficult.


----------



## Awan68

ito said:


> Despicable...cut off all ties with Pakistan.


Indian: tum ne hamary kutty mar dye??? Jao men nhn bolta tum se, lol, what can u do except break ties..



monitor said:


> Huge success by Kashmir freedom fighter . I hope no Indian civilian are hart but only the occupation forces deployed there . fight seems continue until a suitable solution comes out regarding the fate of Kashmir .


IF any civilians are killed the responsibility is not of freedom fighters but the indian army's, them bieng the ones who are occupying a foriegn land...



noksss said:


> Dude let me give u an idea u guys can call them as non-state actors so that no one would questions you ..........................................ooops aren't you guys doing that already


Hey asshole let this rat out of the hole for once, there are no non state actors in pakistan, here every one is subservient to the ideology of islam and when ever a pagan invader threatens a muslim land, state or no state all pakistani's have a religious right to engage and terminate those vermin, so we will keep on trying to liberate kashmir, we will keep on moving down ur rats and monkey's and when kashmor is liberated, we will keep attackong india until the hindu pagan and false ideology is completely smothered and destroyed and for that we need take control of india again so that muslims can preach islam fundo hindus without hinderence and in peace, so get it that is our objective and rest assured we will achieve it, and hey little rat we have bigger goals than that goals that extend to jerusulem and to the downfall of the western hemisphere, we are holders and protectors of a 1400 urs ideology, and ideology that led us to conquer half the world and rule for a millineum, we got defeated 100 yrs ago due to our own mistakes but hey the ideology is intact and we will bounce back so india is just a riddle hurdle in our way, believe me the intellogence circles of pakistan are true to all the above causes mentioned and given the isi's track record of breaking soviet union and destroying nato in afghanistan, they will be sucessful so here it is, u little vermin...


----------



## cerilchan

India never learn lesson still can army camp terrorist dis grace and shame


----------



## cerilchan

Kashmir citizen should be transmigrated to other parts of india indian army should be in control filter all citizens

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cerilchan

Use branmos


----------



## AUz

What are the ranks of two officers killed? One is major...who's the other one? @Zarvan @Windjammer


----------



## The_Sidewinder

I am finding it quite Alarming that security of our military batches has been breached again & again by militants inflicting heavy casuality to army personals. An army base should be one of the most secured facilities. There are serious laps in defensive structure of our bases it seems. I myself live near major army encampment, well I can myself see major flaws in the whole defensive plan of these bases. Army must review its traditional defensive layout of bases so that such infiltration can be avoided in future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NirmalKrish

RIP to the innocent lives lost! I don't know if they (terrorists) could not go any lower than rock bottom, and talk about timing, just at the turn over power. one must wonder...


----------



## The_Sidewinder

AUz said:


> What are the ranks of two officers killed? One is major...who's the other one? @Zarvan @Windjammer



Major as well


----------



## Menace2Society

NirmalKrish said:


> RIP to the innocent lives lost! I don't know if they (terrorists) could not fo any lower than rock bottom, and talk about timing, just at the turn over power. one must wonder...



Rock bottom is blinding children out of desperation. This is called justice.


----------



## cirr

Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar said: "Statistics have shown the attack is on military installations. Civilians are not being targeted."

So the attackers are guerillas not terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Counterpunch

India thought itself as a karma for Pakistan forgetting that it keeps going/coming around. It was only a matter of time.

This is what happens when policies are made by extremists. They just never know when it is enough and when is the time for carrot. They keep going too far holding the stick and eventually find the stick wearing off and finding themselves stranded in the open with lot to handle

RIP to any innocents and civilians


----------



## kingofkings

Bloody coward terrorists, They would rott in hell ....


----------



## AUz

kingofkings said:


> Bloody coward terrorists, They would rott in hell ....



Lol,

You should not have targeted our civilian bus.

Two majors, five soldiers killed in our retaliation.

Next time, be less cowards and we might not butcher your officers and soldiers so mercilessly..

In entire ongoing LoC confrontation, we haven't lost a single high ranking officer such as major..indians have lost two just today lol


----------



## padamchen

The_Sidewinder said:


> I am finding it quite Alarming that security of our military batches has been breached again & again by militants inflicting heavy casuality to army personals. An army base should be one of the most secured facilities. There are serious laps in defensive structure of our bases it seems. I myself live near major army encampment, well I can myself see major flaws in the whole defensive plan of these bases. Army must review its traditional defensive layout of bases so that such infiltration can be avoided in future.



We (our military) is largely to blame. Things are going to change. They have to.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kingofkings

AUz said:


> Lol,
> 
> You should not have targeted our civilian bus.
> 
> Two majors, five soldiers killed.
> 
> Next time, be less cowards and we might not butcher your officers and soldiers so mercilessly



Killing of innocent is always not appreciated or to be proud off, Feeling proud or happy of butchering somebody (i.e. let it be soldiers or civilians) is a terrorist mentality.

It would have been the same case on our border aswell but our forces were good enough to evacuate most of civilians near the border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

Score ..


----------



## AUz

kingofkings said:


> Killing of innocent is always not appreciated or to be proud off, Feeling proud or happy of butchering somebody (i.e. let it be soldiers or civilians) is a terrorist mentality.
> 
> It would have been the same case on our border aswell but our forces were good enough to evacuate most of civilians near the border.



Indians target civilians on purpose, we don't. We target indian forces and inflict heavy damage on them as usual.

We inflict much more pain on indian forces than they have done to us. First, they purposefully targeted children and killed four of our kids.

We conducted surgical strikes and BEHEADED indian soldiers in response. Brilliant payback.

Then, out of their humiliation, indians targeted our civilian bids on PURPOSE...and guess what?

Two MAJORS, and five soldiers were killed in a retaliatory strike by us in LoC region. Again, humiliation for indian forces.

Now, understand, next time you do something stupid...we will humiliated you again, as always


----------



## The Sandman

cirr said:


> Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar said: "Statistics have shown the attack is on military installations. Civilians are not being targeted."
> So the attackers are guerillas not terrorists.


Their logic can get really really weird...


----------



## noksss

cirr said:


> Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar said: "Statistics have shown the attack is on military installations. Civilians are not being targeted."
> So the attackers are guerillas not terrorists.



Comes from a country which calls Dalai Lama a terrorist and preach about difference between guerillas and terrorist to others .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The_Sidewinder

noksss said:


> Comes from a country which calls Dalai Lama a terrorist and preach about difference between guerillas and terrorist to others .



Yeah. Adjectly.


----------



## MAJ ANJUM

noksss said:


> And as usual there will definitely be a response from the Indian side too
> 
> Ontopic : RIP soldiers


LIKE PREVIOUS ONE 

TIME TO BLAME PAKISTAN


----------



## PDF

It is to be noted that the Kashmir struggle does not represent that of only a single person. Syed Ali Gilani might have done many wrong things which may include supporting OBL and may not but this does not make the freedom struggle of ordinary Kashmiris insignificant. Of course, it can be argued that the Leader should not have such personality and there can be a better leader. But the citizens of Kashmir have the right to decide their own fate.



United Nation has failed to conduct its responsibility to end the Kashmir problem. Despite repeated resolutions on Kashmir, no solid action has been taken in this matter. I wonder if the reason is only that it is not forcibly possible by UN as it is under article 6 or something else…



Armed struggle might not be the best and most effective way to get one’s rights but sometimes, it is the sole option left with no significant alternate. I am against civilian casualties and any such incident caused by the FREEDOM FIGHTERS which harm the civilians should not be tolerated with those responsible be punished for their crime but if they attack those who are ready to fight them and oppose them militarily i.e. Indian Military shall have no sympathy. These Soldiers in Kashmir, whether poor or rich, they themselves freely decided to be in military and intentionally or unintentionally participated in atrocities against the innocents. Of course, losing Soldiers in armed attack or on the border is depressing but so is are civilian casualties. I might not understand the pain and suffering, but a soldier should be prepared to give away his life while he is in uniform.



Pakistan has given full diplomatic, moral etc. support to the Kashmir struggle (at least that is what they tell us) and is a major party to this conflict. Anything, happening inside Kashmir whether in AJK or the Indian side Kashmir is very much relevant to us until the issue is resolved. I will not be surprised if Pakistan helps the Kashmir resistance with military assistance (and it is arguably just). But, please note that majority of the actions carried out are by the local Kashmiris.



It is necessary for UN to implement UN resolutions in all parts of Kashmir (including AJK). Fighting is not to anyone’s favor and peace is the solution but to achieve this, the struggle and will shall be tested of all the parties involved shall be tested.

Some important points:

1. Gen Musharraf in an interview was supportive of LeT i.e. the organization responsible which is alleged to attack against Indian forces. (reference to your comment involving Gen Musharraf)

2. The current era is of gruella warfare, i.e. to use proxies. Most proxies are termed as terrorist organization (because most of them actually are) .This includes Pakistan and India as well. No one is innocent here.

3. The people suffering are the innocent Kashmiris in the conflict and they will unfortunately, continue to suffer till the conflict stops.

4. The situation in J&K is worse due to many factors including incompetency and wrongdoings of the government. The policies and actions did them no good.

5. Peace will not come to Kashmir without any cost. And it will not be anytime soon.

6. Most of the things are already discussed on PDF and elsewhere.




@Peaceful Civilian 

[P.S: I went through some of your comments and I would say few things just FYI…

Discussing Pakistan’s Politics in this thread is not right. I suggest you not to reply to the other members poking you... (I am a PMLN supporter too)

I have many very strong reservations against Government of Pakistan and Pakistan Armed Forces. But I am okay with them generally.

(I am confused why I am saying all this).]



@Joe Shearer @WAJsal @Zarvan @Oscar

What are your thoughts on Kashmir currently?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

krash said:


> Oh go make love to yourself. Half of your country offered funeral prayers for Osama, half of the Muslims around the world offered it for him.


Not half, majority supported them due to emotional attachment with religion but things are changed now. We are front line state on war against terrorism , terrorist are taking last breath, we will demolish them. After zarb e azab operation, we are living in much better position now . We achieved Peace after lot of sacrifices .


----------



## krash

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Not half, majority supported them due to emotional attachment with religion but things are changed now. We are front line state on war against terrorism , terrorist are taking last breath, we will demolish them. After zarb e azab operation, we are living in much better position now . We achieved Peace after lot of sacrifices .



That is not a response to my post at all. What does ^ have anything to do with what was being asked in my post. Kindly stop dodging.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon

Djinn said:


> Applying Indian logic, which Bharteez have been applying to Pakistan in the wake of such events: "HOW CAN INDIA SECURE IT'S NUKES, WHEN IT CANT EVEN DEFEND IT'S MILITARY BASE'S"


I am completely okay with India giving up on its nukes.


----------



## ksanjay77

AUz said:


> Lol,
> 
> You should not have targeted our civilian bus.
> 
> Two majors, five soldiers killed in our retaliation.
> 
> Next time, be less cowards and we might not butcher your officers and soldiers so mercilessly..
> 
> In entire ongoing LoC confrontation, we haven't lost a single high ranking officer such as major..indians have lost two just today lol


At least we have not lost half of our country as you did in 1971!!!!!!!!


----------

